# Mandrel Assembly for an old sears deck



## ann549 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi, 

My dad has 2 very old Sears riding mowers and needs new mandrel/spindles (whatever their called) So the internet savvy daughter gets the call to scour the web for info/parts. I am learning more than I ever thought possible about sears mowers  I think the part is going to have to be an AYP, because Sears no longer carries what we need. But I only have the part number for the mandrel assembly thats through sears. #634a424 and #634a423. How do I find out the correlating AYP part? Or am I on the wrong track all together. The Model # for the mower deck is 917.253260. Thanks you so much for your tiime!

-Ann


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The Sears part numbers are the AYP part numbers. I checked my aftermarket suppliers and came up empty, I don't know if anyone has anything for this mower, which I believe was manufactured by Roper.


----------

